# front cantilever brake hanger



## blazingsaddles (23 Jun 2009)

I require a Front Cantilever Brake Hanger in black. Must have the adjuster nut or at least the facility to add one. Can pay paypal.

Many thanks,
bs


----------



## blazingsaddles (24 Jun 2009)

size required is 1 1/8th".
Thanks


----------



## blazingsaddles (24 Jun 2009)

no longer required. tks


----------

